# Predict Febuary: Suns



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*For fun* lets predict the Suns W/L's for the month of Febuary.



Sat 4 Chicago 7:00pm UPN 45 NBALP - W 
Mon 6 Minnesota 7:00pm FSN AZ NBATVHighDef - W 
Wed 8 Memphis 7:00pm FSN AZ NBALP - (I think they can beat Griz this time) W 
Fri 10 Sacramento 7:00pm FSN AZ NBALP - Kings will NOT win this game W 
Wed 15 @ Denver 7:00pm FSN AZ NBALP - L 
Thu 16 Houston 8:00pm -- TNT - W 
Wed 22 Boston 7:00pm FSN AZ ESPN - W 
Sat 25 Charlotte 7:00pm FSN AZ NBALP - W 
Mon 27 @ Houston 6:30pm - W

NOTE:They beat the Celtics tonight. (Add a W to the total)


9-1 for Febuary.



I don't think I'm being a homer.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Sat 4 Chicago 7:00pm UPN 45 NBALP - WIN
Mon 6 Minnesota 7:00pm FSN AZ NBATVHighDef - WIN 
Wed 8 Memphis 7:00pm FSN AZ NBALP - LOSS (I'm a jinx. Let's face it.)
Fri 10 Sacramento 7:00pm FSN AZ NBALP - WIN
Wed 15 @ Denver 7:00pm FSN AZ NBALP - LOSS 
Thu 16 Houston 8:00pm -- TNT - LOSS 
Wed 22 Boston 7:00pm FSN AZ ESPN - WIN 
Sat 25 Charlotte 7:00pm FSN AZ NBALP - WIN
Mon 27 @ Houston 6:30pm - WIN


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> Sat 4 Chicago 7:00pm UPN 45 NBALP - WIN
> Mon 6 Minnesota 7:00pm FSN AZ NBATVHighDef - WIN
> Wed 8 Memphis 7:00pm FSN AZ NBALP - LOSS (I'm a jinx. Let's face it.)
> Fri 10 Sacramento 7:00pm FSN AZ NBALP - WIN
> ...



Why would you say we lose at home against them but win agains them on the road?

Houston sucks.


They have Yao back but Tmac is borderline of another injury.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

SunsFan57 said:


> *For fun* lets predict the Suns W/L's for the month of Febuary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Houston game, Yao and T-Mac will probably have both huge games. The Memphis and Denver game should be close, I actually think we will win those, but at worst case scenario I put L, hope I'm wrong.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

You know... I'm not really worried about playing teams better than .500... It's the sub-par and poor teams that I worry playing, since we always seem to play down to their level, instead of wiping them off the floor.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> Why would you say we lose at home against them but win agains them on the road?
> 
> Houston sucks.
> 
> ...


I'm just predicting we'll play down to them the first go-around and take them more seriously in the second game.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

7-3 I think is a good guess.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Sat 4 Chicago 7:00pm UPN 45 NBALP - W 
Mon 6 Minnesota 7:00pm FSN AZ NBATVHighDef - W 
Wed 8 Memphis 7:00pm FSN AZ NBALP - W 
Fri 10 Sacramento 7:00pm FSN AZ NBALP - W 
Wed 15 @ Denver 7:00pm FSN AZ NBALP - W
Thu 16 Houston 8:00pm -- TNT - W 
Wed 22 Boston 7:00pm FSN AZ ESPN - W 
Sat 25 Charlotte 7:00pm FSN AZ NBALP - W 
Mon 27 @ Houston 6:30pm - W

9 wins, 0 loses.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Sat 4 Chicago 7:00pm UPN 45 NBALP - W
Mon 6 Minnesota 7:00pm FSN AZ NBATVHighDef - W
Wed 8 Memphis 7:00pm FSN AZ NBALP - L
Fri 10 Sacramento 7:00pm FSN AZ NBALP - W
Wed 15 @ Denver 7:00pm FSN AZ NBALP - W
Thu 16 Houston 8:00pm -- TNT - W
Wed 22 Boston 7:00pm FSN AZ ESPN - W
Sat 25 Charlotte 7:00pm FSN AZ NBALP - W
Mon 27 @ Houston 6:30pm - L

8-2


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I was right. =)

They went 9-1 for the month of Febuary. Only loss came to the Wolves.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> I was right. =)
> 
> They went 9-1 for the month of Febuary. Only loss came to the Wolves.


It's up for debate if we would consider counting Kurt Thomas and Colangelo as losses.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> I was right. =)
> 
> They went 9-1 for the month of Febuary. Only loss came to the Wolves.



noooo, you have to get the team right. or anyone could pick 9-1 and win haha.


----------

